# Narin vs science



## science (Dec 12, 2008)

taken from IRC and dice

vote 4 narin gets u moogle cupcakes

vote 4 science gets you limited edition science branded nothing / xcalibur


----------



## moozxy (Dec 12, 2008)

I like science


----------



## Narin (Dec 12, 2008)

Those who vote for me gets free moogle cupcakes, kupo!


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 12, 2008)

narin u r loosin haha


----------



## wilddenim (Dec 12, 2008)

Voted for Narin for the free moogle cupcakes! Wait... they contains moogle?


----------



## Narin (Dec 12, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> Voted for Narin for the free moogle cupcakes! Wait... they contains moogle?


No, they just look like moogles but taste very good!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 12, 2008)

I just won an limited edition science-brand nothing. *sells on trading forum*


----------



## gk.7 (Dec 12, 2008)

how about xcalibear? xD


----------



## Sephi (Dec 12, 2008)

I can't choose.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 12, 2008)

Ive always been open about my support for science


----------



## Orc (Dec 12, 2008)

_Orc voted for science._


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 12, 2008)

Post it here and than see who wins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=39


----------



## Dark (Dec 12, 2008)

Narin > Science


----------



## Banger (Dec 12, 2008)

Can I have my cupcake now?


----------



## Vincent T (Dec 12, 2008)

Ok Narin, I voted for you.  Now, can I have my moogle cupcake now?


----------



## science (Dec 12, 2008)

Narin! Your cheater friends have tied the score!


----------



## Moots (Dec 12, 2008)

Blinded by science my ass.


----------



## Narin (Dec 12, 2008)

Come on, who here likes science? Come on, just look at the name.."science"? Who here enjoyed their science classes in school? While here I am, a cute, cuddly moogle with moogle cupcakes, kupo!


----------



## Vincent T (Dec 12, 2008)

I hate science class. It's boring. Plus, MOOGLES are more cute ! Even though science cant be cute. xD


----------



## redact (Dec 12, 2008)

om nom nom, this cupcake is way better than that worthless bear science was trying to pawn off on me


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 12, 2008)

GO NARIN. Hand over the cupcake. NOW


----------



## Man18 (Dec 12, 2008)

voting for narin I get cupcakes and cheats.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 12, 2008)

I vote for neither as AeroHex PWNS their asses without even trying!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 12, 2008)

I voted for Narin. Im dying because of starvation. Could I have a cuppycake plz?




That worked.


:science:
Oh shit it didnt work.
Ill have to vote for NARIN!


----------



## Narin (Dec 12, 2008)

Galacta said:
			
		

> I voted for Narin. Im dying because of starvation. Could I have a cuppycake plz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go!


----------



## AeroHex (Dec 12, 2008)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> I vote for neither as AeroHex PWNS their asses without even trying!



im honored thanks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol
hows it feel narin? HOW ? lol


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

am i blind or something? because i cant see my name in the poll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw i will vote my fridge because is really cool!!


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 12, 2008)

U AL SUK


----------



## Minox (Dec 12, 2008)

I voted for science although I enjoy mooglepies.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 12, 2008)

i like science. the subject that is. i get As. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i liked my science teacher. but now its a different one and he's gay >_>

FOR CUPCAKEZ!!

om nom nom nom.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 12, 2008)

so if :moogle: makes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




shouldn't :science: make 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

As much as i loves me the Kupo lovin. :science: needs to happen!


----------



## science (Dec 12, 2008)

SCIENCE!


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm unsure.


----------



## science's gi (Dec 12, 2008)

i voted for science lol


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 12, 2008)

All of my science teachers were either forgettable or horrorble, and I don't care too much for _Final Fantasy_, so...


----------



## WildWon (Dec 12, 2008)

science's girlfriend said:
			
		

> i voted for science lol



omg. she's here. Or science is cheating!


----------



## science (Dec 12, 2008)

science's girlfriend said:
			
		

> i voted for science lol



thanks babe luv u


----------



## WildWon (Dec 12, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> science's girlfriend said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ewww. Get a virtual room.


----------



## Minox (Dec 12, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> science's girlfriend said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop talking to yourself -.-


----------



## science (Dec 12, 2008)

lol why don't people believe its actually her


----------



## Minox (Dec 12, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> lol why don't people believe its actually her


Because the last post was tracked to your IP.


----------



## science (Dec 12, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my girlfriend and i both live in the same place, university residence. and i am in her room right now! so poo on you minox go post some news


----------



## Minox (Dec 12, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll believe you for now.

And science, that was what I was doing


----------



## Jdbye (Dec 12, 2008)

Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin a million and one times.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 12, 2008)

jdbye said:
			
		

> Narin (ad nauseum) a million and one times.



I *REALLY* thought you would say at the end of that that you voted for science.
+1 for possible humor.
-2 for not doing it.

Too bads.


----------



## science (Dec 12, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> jdbye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah jdbye doesn't like me and he wont tell me why for some reason


----------



## playallday (Dec 12, 2008)

Dark said:
			
		

> Narin > Science


So true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Minox (Dec 12, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Dark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pie > Narin


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 12, 2008)

I voted for Narin.


----------



## Just Joe (Dec 12, 2008)

Dammit! Thought I was voting for the underdog.


----------



## Sephi (Dec 12, 2008)

changed my mind. decided I'm just gonna vote for science.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Dec 12, 2008)

science.......youre cool but i like narin's cheats DB more


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 12, 2008)

Argh how come narin is winning?!


----------



## Vincent T (Dec 12, 2008)

Becuase Moogles Rule, Kupo ! Whoever votes for Narin will now get two Moogle Cupcakes !


----------



## science (Dec 12, 2008)

too bad moogle cupcakes are not only FAKE but they are also POISONED


----------



## Narin (Dec 12, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> too bad moogle cupcakes are not only FAKE but they are also POISONED


This is why you shouldn't vote for science 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He does nothing but spread lies and slander and ruin poor moogles' good names.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 13, 2008)

The six-pack of mogcakes convinced me.....

...well, that, that the moogle stripper who delivered them.


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## science (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm catching up to you Narin. You can lead for only so long, my moogle friend


----------



## Jdbye (Dec 13, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> jdbye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok is this better?

Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin Narin and then science.


----------



## War (Dec 13, 2008)

I'd have to say Narin because of his contributions to the site... but then again, science is a pretty nice guy. I dunno then.


----------



## JPH (Dec 13, 2008)

SCIENCE


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 13, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Argh how come narin is winning?!


Because no amount of science can stand to the Narin's immense cheating prowess.


----------



## seedvt (Dec 13, 2008)

cupcakes?


----------



## Raika (Dec 13, 2008)

YES NARIN HAS 2 MORE VOTES THAN SCIENCE NOW!
MOOGLE POWAH!!


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 13, 2008)

Narin is cheating the poll. Thats the only way he could be winning V_V


----------



## Dark (Dec 13, 2008)

Narin beat science


----------



## science (Dec 13, 2008)

Dark said:
			
		

> Narin beat science



He beat me? I didn't know the poll was over!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 13, 2008)

u see i still have my vote here... 
make me an offer if you want the vote!!


----------



## Dark (Dec 13, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Dark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well everyone from the eof have probalay vote so I assumed that you lost. Narin is winning by 3 now


----------



## science (Dec 13, 2008)

Dark said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You assume only people in the EOF like me? NOT TRUE!


----------



## raulpica (Dec 13, 2008)

_raulpica voted for science._


----------



## Sephi (Dec 14, 2008)

How could anyone say no to someone so awesome?


----------



## Dark (Dec 14, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Dark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I ment everyone that comes to EOF has probalay voted.


----------



## Narin (Dec 14, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> How could anyone say no to someone so awesome?


Actually, Science is actually that "girl", he ended up dressing in drag that day.


----------



## science (Dec 14, 2008)

omg narin ur 1 point aheade ur gonae lose ps i a m the boy


----------



## science (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## Orc (Dec 14, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> omg narin ur 1 point aheade ur gonae lose ps i a m the boyseja_8 is the girl.
> Do the impossible, see the invisible
> ROW ROW, FIGHT DA POWAH
> Touch the untouchable, break the unbreakable
> ROW ROW, FIGHT DA POWAH


----------



## science (Dec 14, 2008)

narin is changing the votes i was watching no one came in here but narin got more votes you CHEATER!!!!!


----------



## Dark (Dec 14, 2008)

Spehi was in here. It's just a poll don't mean anything


----------



## science (Dec 14, 2008)

Dark said:
			
		

> Spehi was in here. It's just a poll don't mean anything



yeah but narin is known for being a cheater and sephi already voted for me!!!!!


----------



## Dark (Dec 14, 2008)

He could have lied. When narin cheat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 prove please? Gamesoul just voted for narin btw


----------



## science (Dec 14, 2008)

Dark said:
			
		

> He could have lied. When narin cheat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. he runs the page cheats.gbatemp.net
2. he created many cheats for different games such as chrono trigger
3. he was a part of and made the cheat creater club
4. !!!!!!!
5. i am not actually mad it is all a joke!


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 14, 2008)

Dark said:
			
		

> He could have lied. When narin cheat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are right my... fellow GBATemp member. I don't know science all that well. Narin gave me cheats for games. I wonder who I should have picked?


----------



## Dark (Dec 14, 2008)

Leave the EOF before science goes crazy


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh man... I can't vote.


----------



## science (Dec 14, 2008)

too late i kill u


----------



## Narin (Dec 14, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Dark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not cheating ;p I'm not even keeping track of the votes really xD I check the topic like every now and then.


----------



## Dark (Dec 14, 2008)

I took you with me


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok.. It's decided. Sorry science, I'm voting for Narin.


----------



## science (Dec 14, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Ok.. It's decided. Sorry science, I'm voting for Narin.



I will never talk to you again.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## xcalibur (Dec 14, 2008)

holy shit narin is getting way too many votes


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 14, 2008)

but narin is loosing on picz of cupcakes.


*VOTEFORSCIENCEANDYOUGETHANDSFULLOFNOTHING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Dark (Dec 14, 2008)

Science should quit


----------



## science (Dec 14, 2008)

Dark said:
			
		

> Science should quit



you leave! go back to the cheat forums narin is waiting for you go kiss him!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont use cheats. Why would I go there


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2008)

i want some of them kupocakes!


----------



## science (Dec 14, 2008)

Dark said:
			
		

> I dont use cheats. Why would I go there



to kiss narin!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Law (Dec 14, 2008)

Science created the universe, and can also destroy it.

Therefore he wins by default.


Edit: Since I can't be assed to make another post, I would just like to point out that the poster below me is an idiot. Science (the person) created everything. No exceptions.


----------



## Dark (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats real science but this science is a person. Look at the picture and say he created the universe. That girl is science V



Spoiler


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 14, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Hehe Moo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Banger (Dec 14, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Science created the universe, and can also destroy it.
> 
> Therefore he wins by default.




Well that would be true but since cheats can give the universe invincibility plus much much more therefor science loses.


----------



## Zarkz (Dec 15, 2008)

Science, youre pretty cool, but Narin gives meh cheats! So I voted for Narin, but u are both  pretty cool guys


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 16, 2008)

Narin OBVIOUSLY used cheat codes in this thread >_>
moogles = not cool
Narin = moogle = not cool
Science = cool


----------



## SylvWolf (Dec 16, 2008)

As a science major, I think there's only one place for my vote to go to...


NARIN!!!


j/k sci, got my vote


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

>



still waiting for my kupocakes!


----------



## science (Dec 17, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> still waiting for my kupocakes!



you'll never get them. should have voted for me, you'd have gotten your stuff by now


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> xalphax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in that case.... can i re-vote?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 17, 2008)

Science=Win
Narin=Moogle

I think we know who wins here.
Thats right; Me
I think Narin can more skillzfully avoid noobs.
I get Kupocakes!


(Science: You're still awesome, but came TOO close to killing the world (i.e. LHC))


----------



## Law (Dec 17, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> xalphax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the nothing, science 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

